# Imperative ending -라



## idialegre

Hi Everyone,

I have a question about the imperative verb ending  -라. Is the correct imperative form of 하다, for example, 하라 or 해라? I have seen both forms. Similarly, with 보다, would it be  보라  or 봐라? Or are both forms acceptable?


----------



## treejw

This is my first words in this forum and I'm quite excited for helping you 

Yes, both forms are acceptable, but it seems like former words (하라, 보라) are more... kind of antique or poetic form.


----------



## Hun Jung

해라 and 봐라 are more acceptable than 하라 and 보라 are in this day


----------



## idialegre

Thank you both. And welcome to the forum, treejw! 앞으로도 자주 도와주시길 바래요.


----------

